# My trip so far to the Hunter Valley Region :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Some highlights of my trip to the Hunter Valley Region 

My patio guest 


Room with a view 




Vines 




Hot air balloons taking off right outside our room 


Galahs Foraging 


Windmill


Drinking from the drain pipe!


Hey! What are you looking at?!




Swallows 


Horse


Investigating sunglasses 


Kangaroos 


And a video of them hopping


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh Niamh your pictures look as though you are having a very interesting and relaxing time. We are in the middle of picking and bottling our wine here in W.A.
We have many back packers working the wineries.
We also have a few roo's around as well, they come in for the fresh grass.
I love those cheeky Magpie's always curious.
Thanks for the update and great snaps.:green pied:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm having a fantastic time Cathy  this is our last night but it has been a real treat. Wow if you live in this sort if setting I'm pretty jealous  it's just beautiful and so much nature around which you miss out on in the city. The wine is pretty good too


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Terrific pictures Niamh. Are you around Pokolbin? On the way home you should try to drop in to the Wollombi Tavern and get some Dr. Jurd's Jungle Juice. Mel Jurd developed the drink and used to own the Tavern, was a cousin of mine.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Great pictures! 
Looks very nice.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Niahmh,
It looks like you're having a great time. 
Thank you for sharing your trip with us through the pictures -- they are wonderful!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely pics, I'm glad you are having such a good time on your little outing! 
It was really nice to see the kangaroos moving around. 
I am curious, though... Did you happen to take a ride in one of those hot air balloons?


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hmmm I'm not sure Kate I'll have to investigate if I'm close to it or not - sounds interesting though and worth checking out. We did go to mcguigans though 

No Ana unfortunately we didn't do the hot air balloon ride on this trip - I had looked into it previously but it was too expensive - perhaps the next time we come here we'll be able to go on one


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It must be quite a breathtakingly unique experience. I have never taken a ride in one and to be honest I don't think I would have the courage to do so.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad you went to McGuigans. By the grin you enjoyed it.

Wollombi can be on the way home especially if you are going through Cessnock. You turn off at Cessnock for Wollombi and after leaving you can cut back onto the Motorway to come home. Wollombi is 29 km southwest of Cessnock and 128 km north of Sydney. Follow the road down through Laguna then Bucketty. At Bucketty if you go to the left and follow that down it will bring you onto the motorway at Somersby. If you go to the right onto Settlers Road and follow that through it will bring you out at St Albans and follow that back through to Wisemans Ferry. Much less traffic that way and some lovely scenery and some old buildings. The Jurd's also used to owned the Settlers Arms hotel at St Albans, I think it is still the oldest licensed pub in Australia.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamh, looks like you're having a great time! The pictures are so interesting and I really appreciate you taking the time to treat us to a mini vacation  

Hope the rest of your trip is enjoyable :wave: :driving:


----------

